# LGB starter set loco sound quit working



## staybolt (Jul 22, 2008)

Greetings- I have an aquaintance whose LGB 2-4-0 starter set loco (like the 20232) has lost its voice...I gave it a cursory once-over but couldn't find anything obviously askew. Nor was there any sign or smell of anything having vaporized.Tried a fresh battery under the coal load. This is just run on a simple DC only loop. 

So, I'm looking for ideas or pointers to other reference on what to do with it ?


----------



## zakowitz (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello There, 
There is a switch on the firewall inside the cab of the LGB loco. It is a 3 way switch. Position 1 the train is off line. Position 2 the train runs but no sound. Position 3 (all the way to the right) will give you movement and sound. Also check the cable between the loco and the tender. Try reversing the connection. These are all obvious answers to your dilema, and you have probably already checked them out. But, what the heck thought I would post anyway. 

Regards, 


zak


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Reversing the cable if bad will not help as the sound connections are pins 2 and 4. 

What could happen reversing the cable is the common connection will make the tender light not work when the cable is reversed. 

So I would ask if the tender light works with the cable installed both ways.


----------



## staybolt (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies- I hadnt thought of reversing the cable as a diagnostic. Dan, The sound connection pins 2 and 4, are they track power or something else like driver chuff ? 

regards 
Bill


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 5 pin cable does the following: 

The outer wires (pins 1 and 5) supply power to the rear of the tender for hooking up passenger car lights and is track power with fuse in the tender. 

The other 3 wires are for a common, sound, and rear tender light. 

The light appears to be a 8 volt bulb and both the light and sound are controlled by the switch in the engine. 

since pin 3 is the light, swapping the cable end to end swaps the common with the sound so in one direction you can get no light and no sound if the common is open. 
The other direction, would just give no sound as the light may work. 

The cable is difficult to remove and is always the weakest point in the LGB engines. I have repaired several of these for club members.


----------



## staybolt (Jul 22, 2008)

Dan - Thank you !! I will try that next time I'm over there and bring a meter with me. These arent real expensive locos all things considered, and any repair cost ( assuming there was some place to send it) plus shipping both ways makes replacement not worth it ( or the Sounds of Silence more attractive...)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just dig out your old Glenn Miller and/or Duke Ellington records.... beats factory sound anyday


----------

